# I think have osteoporosis...



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I went to the Dentist to evaluate the removal of my mercury amalgams. To my surprise, the whole thing wont be that expensive so I'm definitely getting it done. I also have tooth sensitivity. I've known this for years. I've also known that my gum line was receding a bit. I never paid much attention to this until now. Apparently, it's getting worse and the Dentist was really focused on this issue. He told me the same thing I've heard a million times..I'm brushing too hard (I'm not), I'm not flossing enough (I am). Bla blah. Well, I went to the net to look for a cause and it turns out this is caused by, get this, Osteoporosis of the jawbones and the facial bones. Like I needed another problem in my hands? This could have been caused, in theory by vit D deficiency, mercury, mangesium deficiency (which causes calcium loss from the bones) and a whole host of other problems..

http://www.kingmaker.net/eknowtrient-f-g.htm



> Then, there's receding gums, dentists and periodontists will tell you that if you want to prevent and cure receding gums you had better floss and brush after every meal. If you believe that works, I have some ocean-front property in Montana to sell you. You all know your geography, you know that doesn't work. Now as a veterinarian, I've seen hundreds of thousands of animals of all kind, mice, rats, rabbits, dogs, cats, sheep, pigs, horses, lions, tigers, bears, and they don't get receding gums. And they don't floss. But they do get flunky breath, but they don't get receding gums. Boy if you want to smell something you just let a camel breathe on you. Well, the reason we don't have receding gums in livestock is because we've dealt with the Osteoporosis problem. Receding gums is not a deficiency of flossing, it is, in fact, Osteoporosis of the jawbones and the facial bones. So if you have gingivitis or receding gums, you have advanced Osteoporosis. Those bones around your teeth are melting away, little bit by little bit everyday. And if you take your teeth out at night and put in a glass next to your bed in that fizzy stuff, you have major, advanced Osteoporosis because all your bone has melted away. (calcium)(see Osteoporosis).
> (Dead Doctors Don't Lie)


Thing is, what do I do now? I quite possibly have osteoporosis at the ripe age of 29. My mother also has a receding gum line so there's a genetic influence here at play. Do I run out and buy MORE supplements for this now too?

Sigh....How many freaking medical problems can one person have!!!?!?!?!?!?! GRGRGRRGRGRRRRRRRRR....

Anyways, I'm getting the amalgams removed next week, then I'll go from there. Veterinary medicine is definitely more advanced than human medicine. Most problems seen in humans, like osteoporosis, fibromyalgia, have an animal equivalent. However, pet owner and farmers can't afford to give their animals expensive meds. so they treat everything with nutrition (vitamins, minerals, aminos.) and have become very effective at doing so.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Just found this..

http://www.dddlbooks.com/appendix/8.html

GINGIVITIS (periodontal disease, receding gums, loose teeth, facial and jaw osteoporosis)

It is the contention of the orthodox dental profession that food caught between the teeth and between the gums and tooth is the root cause of gingivitis and they have duly raised the stock worth of the dental floss companies. In reality, the reason the gums recede and food gets packed into the gingival space between the gums and tooth is *that the alveolar bone supporting the tooth root has dissolved from a calcium deficiency and/or a phosphorus excess* (i.e., too much meat, too much phosphate-containing soft drinks, etc.).

Treatment of periodontal disease should include a correction of the dietary calcium/phosphorus ratio. Give up phosphate containing soft drinks, reduce red meat consumption, reduce phytate intake (raw vegetables), supplement calcium at 2,000 mg per day and magnesium at 1,000 mg per day, and remember the base line nutrition supplement program including plant derived colloidal minerals. Take vitamin A at 300,000 IU per day as beta-carotene, vitamin C to bowel tolerance, zinc at 15 mg t.i.d., and betaine HCl and pancreatic enzymes at 75-200 mg t.i.d. 15 minutes before meals. Avoid sugar, use herbal and hydrogen peroxide mouthwashes, and dental floss to keep gum pockets and teeth clean so rebuilding of bone can take place.

In our personal experience osteoporosis is easy to prevent and cure with proper supplementation of stomach acid (HCI) and calcium. Do a pulse test to identify any food allergens that might be causing a celiac disease type change and malabsorption syndromes.

From http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/m ... hosphorus/

A study of 11 adult men found that a diet high in fructose (20% of total calories) resulted in increased urinary loss of phosphorus (so eat fruits to get the ratio back to normal)

Is high phosphorus intake detrimental to bone health?

Some investigators are concerned about the increasing amounts of phosphates in the diet which can be attributed to phosphoric acid in soft drinks and phosphate additives in a number of commercially prepared foods (5, 6). Because phosphorus is not as tightly regulated by the body as calcium, serum phosphate levels can rise slightly with a high phosphorus diet, especially after meals. High phosphate levels in the blood reduce the formation of the active form of vitamin D (calcitriol) in the kidneys, reduce blood calcium, and lead to increased PTH release by the parathyroid glands. However, high serum phosphorus levels also lead to decreased urinary calcium excretion (but some of it gets deposited in tissues [physiological calcification] (2). If sustained, elevated PTH levels could have an adverse effect on bone mineral content, but this effect has only been observed in humans on diets that were high in phosphorus and low in calcium. Moreover, similarly elevated PTH levels have been reported in diets that were low in calcium without being high in phosphorus (7). However, the substitution of phosphate-containing soft drinks and snack foods for milk and other calcium rich foods does represent a serious risk to bone health.

So basically, we eat too much calcium, WAY too much phosphorus (upsetting the balance) and not enough magnesium. So we can either lower dietary phosphorus, or increase calcium but if calcium goes up, magnesium need will also increase.

Dairy products, meat, and fish are particularly rich sources of phosphorus. Phosphorus is also a component of many polyphosphate food additives and is present in most soft drinks as phosphoric acid.

This is what I found really interesting..

The phosphorus in all plant seeds (beans, peas, cereals, and nuts) is present in a storage form of phosphate called phytic acid or phytate. Only about 50% of the phosphorus from phytate is available to humans because we lack enzymes (phytases) that liberate phosphorus from phytate (9). Yeasts possess phytases, so whole grains incorporated into leavened breads have more bioavailable phosphorus than whole grains incorporated into breakfast cereals or flat breads.

So, since our diets are composed mostly of grains, dairy and red meat, we're getting too much phosphorus. Will eliminating grains, less meat and dairy solve this problem?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

So, If you have a Candida overgrowth like I think I do, the problem is worse. More yeast means more of the phytases enzyme so more phosphorus is released from grain. Ay ay ay!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Low acid production can cause osteoporosis, candida and this can explain the many nutritional deficiencies we've talked about here..

This is getting very interesting.

L-histidine is an amino acid that appears to regulate stomach HCL. I wonder how my histamine levels are?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take Actonel for bone loss.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wait...? I hope you don't really believe that the only thing that causes gingivitis is osteoporosis (OP)?

First of all...the first site you linked to appears to be pure quackery. The author's first sentence in your quote clearly indicated that. Noted at the bottom of the site is the fact that the information on the site hasn't been evaluated by the FDA. Just because someone has the term "dr." in front of their name doesn't mean they're credible or that they're even a real doctor.

The second site, dddlbooks or whatever, links to nothing. However the excerpt you posted, which looks at least a little more credible, referred to *calcium deficiency*. Not *osteoporosis*. OP is a decrease in bone density, caused by calcium deficiency - if an (usually) elderly person is not consuming enough (min. 1000iu of vitamin D per day), the blood draws calcium from the bone for nutrition, causing porous, brittle bones. Calcium deficiency does not automatically mean OP. OP generally occurs in post-menopausal women of certain ethnicities. Premature OP can occur in younger women under rare circumstances. Are you a woman? Do you have hormonal imbalances or irregular periods (not sure if you're a guy or girl)? An eating disorder? Are you an athlete? If you are an athlete you should increase your calcium intake, I believe it's up to 1700 iu, but find out the exact number (not from that Wallach fellow's site). If you're predisposed to OP you should probably increase your Ca intake as well.

I won't comment on the phosphorus thing as I don't know much about that, and I don't feel like digging up my nutrition text atm.

Receding gumline does not mean Osteoporosis. Good lord. I had severe gum recession and inflammation (swelling, bleeding) after I had my braces off, because I didn't floss. My mother's gums are receding too. After a few years mine has completely reversed and I get compliments from my hygienist because I flossed, used listerine and brushed properly. It takes years for it to improve, and you will be pestered by your dental practitioner even though you are doing the right thing, because it takes a while to see progress. Get *hands-on* help from your hygienist on how to care for your teeth. The older you get the harder it is to get rid of gingivitis altogether. But it is possible to slow down or reverse the process.

That was probably confusing, because I've had a very long day. But Internet = bad. You appear to be very interested in nutrition! Talk to a registered dietitian. Or take a class at university. At the very least, search for peer-reviewed journal articles on google scholar or pubmed. Stay clear of quack doctors!

e: HAHA OMG...i just noticed this was an old post bumped by some advertiser. EPIC LOL


----------



## WESDON (May 4, 2011)

My own experience proves Beggi is right a 100%. I have a long history of gum disease, my gum was always red and inflamed. Went to see a new dentist a year ago who told me my diet was probably low in calcium. Shortly after, I was also diagnosed with osteoporosis. After I started taking calcium supplements, my gums turned healthy pink and there were dramatic improvements in my overall health.


----------



## WESDON (May 4, 2011)

A receding gumline may not mean osteoporosis, but there is a good chance you have or will have significant bone loss if you suffer from gum disease.


----------



## Sandyb (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had receding gums on my lower incisors for, well, decades. And I brush my teeth AND floss religiously. My former dentist and hygienist always told me "that's just the way it is"! I've since left that dentist, never to return AND three weeks ago had a total dental revision (amalgams removed, cavitations cleaned and crowns replaced) by a Biological dentist that follows the Huggins protocol. NOW, my receding gums are almost back to normal. I could see improvements after just two weeks. It was the MERCURY that caused the receding. I'm now working on detoxing all of the mercury that accumulated in my tissues. I would also like to say my anxiety is so much better - I no longer have panic attacks - there are so many other improvements as well. Mercury is a neurotoxin and causes havoc to every body system. It's just not worth it. Oh, and my new bio dentist says ditch the floss and use a water-pik. Flossing simply pushes bacteria down into the gum line, which can CAUSE gum disease. My revision was expensive, but my life was falling apart - after seeing many doctors over the years and getting no relief, I found the answer - finally!!!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sandyb said:


> I would also like to say my anxiety is so much better - I no longer have panic attacks - there are so many other improvements as well.


Placebo.



> Oh, and my new bio dentist says ditch the floss and use a water-pik. Flossing simply pushes bacteria down into the gum line, which can CAUSE gum disease.


Which is why you floss _away_ from the gum.


----------

